# Just to say hello



## Paul Brockman (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello All ,

My name is Paul and I hail from Crawley in 'Sunny Sussex', I'm in my mid 50's and for most of my adult life have been a canary breeder, exhibiting at International level and have represented Great Britain at the World Show in Italy and Portugal and Iternational shows in France and Belgium . So whats that got to do with mice I hear you say ? If I can have another few moments of your time I'll explain.

I got the 'bug' for stock keeping from my Grandfather , he was a jobbing docker in the London ports and in his young day money was tight . He kept just about everything , chicken for eggs and meat , rabbitts for meat , he was also a canary man and a mouse man . When he cleaned out the birds the seed would go into the mouse cages and when he had enough young mice he didn't show he'd swop them with the pet shop for a bag of seed ---his hobby was self financing so to speak. I always said that one day I'd like to have a go with the fancy mice ----and that day has arrived .

I've gone just about as far as I can with the canaries ,with birds, the breeding season is between March & July and the show season runs from Oct to Jan , miss the breeding season and your show season is over before it starts . A recent role change at work has finally meant the end of the birds for me , sad for one thing to end but I'm full of excitement about a new venture starting . I can't imagine not having 'stock' and after a lot of investigation Fancy Mice fit the bill.

I have the basics of genetics in that I understand Dominant , Recessive and Sex Linked Recessive (from the canaries ) and there is some wonderfull information on the mouse sites I've been visiting almost on a daily basis , thank you to all the breeders who have taken the time and trouble to share their knowledge , I can't begin to tell you what a help they have been.

I have taken the advice offered and shall not be rushing into anything , I was hoping to visit the Enfield Show this week but can not make, it but shall be there for the next one .

No doubt I shall be driving you all mad with questions  and here is the first one , I'm quite keen on black selfs , what is good variety to keep as a second variety that can be crossed into self black ?

Thanks for your time and I look forward to meeting you at the shows.

Regards Paul.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Paul, pleased to meet you

:welcome1

There is also a show being held at Bromyard Gala this Sunday if that's any easier for you to make.
Have you thought about joining the National Mouse Club? 
http://www.thenationalmouseclub.co.uk/


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome,these two members will be able to offer advise and possibly stock in self black

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=160

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=1064

If you sign up to the national mouse club you will have access to their facebook page and be able to talk varieties and stockmanship to your hearts content.Hope to meet you at future shows.


----------



## Paul Brockman (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow , what a friendly (and quick ) reply , thankyou . 
I was still on the forum reading all the posts ---I might be here for a while yet  
Yes I shall be joinging the NMC , and the other club 'local' to me is the London & Southern I believe so I'll join that one as well.

Can't make Sunday either but I wish you success , the fact that 'shows' are held at these types of events is an added bonus ---is there a mouse section at the South of England do you know ?

Regards Paul.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

not at the moment there used to be,needs someone to get it up and going in the right area.There is this one

http://reallondonshow.co.uk/1956.html


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Hello Paul. I have recently joined and as you probs already know there isn't a thing on here that someone doesn't know.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Paul - I'm near Sutton, Surrey, so you have an NMC breeder near you! Glad to help as and when, so join the NMC


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

HI Paul...lots of people cross himilain or siamese into their black self lines. I'm sure others could tell you about it.


----------



## Paul Brockman (Jun 28, 2011)

Application to join the NMC completed and in the post , the decision to join made all the easier by the warm welcome I have recieved and the sound advice already given.

Regards Paul.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

paul brockman said:


> Application to join the NMC completed and in the post , the decision to join made all the easier by the warm welcome I have recieved and the sound advice already given.


Superb, Paul. Look forward to meeting you at a show soon


----------

